# Where to leave him when on vacation



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Since I like to plan in advance, I would like what would be a better idea. 

We'll be going on vacation during summer for 2 weeks. My options for Ichiro are:

1. Leaving him at my friend's house, she loves animals, she has owned iguanas, cats, dogs but never a hedgehog, so I'd have to teach her everything. 

2. The breeder has pet sitting for hedgies bought from them, Ichiro was well socialized and is the sweetest thing. 

Where would you leave your hedgie?


----------



## nicole92 (Dec 21, 2015)

I think it depends on how much you trust your friend. I go away for 1-2 nights fairly often (every other weekend sometimes) and I am completely comfortable leaving my hedgehog in my roommates care while I am gone as I know she will take good care of him, feed gim, play wth him, and give him meds when he needs it. However if I were going away for more than a night or two I may consider the breeder as I don't want to force my roommate to be responsible for my pet if it would conflict with her doing other things - ie. not being able to go away for a night as she has to watch my hedgehog.
Talk with your friend. If your friend is willing and able to keep your hedgehog and you feel you can trust them to take good care, I'd say go for it. If you doubt it at all, it doesn't hurt to board. The breeder is definitely reliable as they provided you with a happy, healthy hedgehog and, as a breeder, they have more than one hedgehog already in their care so I'm sure adding yours won't be much extra to care for. The breeder would also habe a better idea of 'nomal' hedgehog behavior so would be able to spot anything out of the ordinary if things were to go wrong while you were gone.
Good luck, and good for you for thinking so far in advance to keeping your hedgie happy and healty!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

My only question about leaving him with the breeder is will they keep him in a separate room from their hedgehogs? Even though you got him from them he should be kept separate.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

That question was in my list. Any other questions you might think of?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Time constraints is an issue no matter who watches your hedgehog. 
Having anyone with a hedgehog in their home watch your, I'd have them explain their quarantine policy/procedure. And keep in mind that their answer could be lip service. 
Teaching a person from square one can sound like a lot of work, however they generally don't have bad or outdated information that needs corrected.


----------

